# Tdvffjohn Hits The Big 2000



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations!






































Bill.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I feel bad......I didn't buy you a present!!!!

Congrads John, thanks for all of your help.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow John, nice work, congrats









When are you coming down to show me that new truck??

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn,

What can I say, you are truly the man!








2,000 posts in less than a year... WOW!!!
You are running in rarified air now, don't get too light headed!

Keep up the good work, I alway enjoy your posts!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I...er....uh..I....we....um...um....

*I'm speechless*

Thanks for all your help, tdvffjohn. This site wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

John,

Congratulations on that 2000 post count. sunny Keep the good info and comments coming.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

You got it done - The 2000 mark
















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2000 in under a year??

WOW!! I am impressed and grateful all at the same time. Keep up the good work


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

John,

2000, WOW! That's like, 7 posts a day. You talk too much.







Congratulations.

By the way, the main reason I invited you to Christian's basketball game was so I could see your truck. I was bummed you couldn't make it. I had planned on using him to to help me plant the bug in DW's head.









Keep up the great posting.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go John
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank You, thank you.

Mike, hopefully next week, trying to find a day to have a good cup of Dunkin Donuts coffee









Steve, should have said that, I could have ridden up there near the end of the game.

This stay at home Dad sure has a few perks!

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Geez, first Thor passes me, now it won't be long 'til John passes me. I must not be posting as much as I used too.

Congrats on the milestone John, you have joined a small, but rapidly growing fraternity of Outbacker Posters, and you welcome among our ranks.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

John,

Congrats on hitting that big number. We enjoy your take on things. Keep up the good work.









Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! I guess I better get busy!

Well, I'm packing for HAWAII right now...so you folks try to catch up while I'm gone!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tdvffjohn,

t - totally
d - delightful and 
v - valuable
f - feedback
f - for
j - jealous
o - outbackers
h - hungry for
n - numbers!

Way to go, John!









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good one Mark









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> tdvffjohn,
> 
> t - totally
> d - delightful and
> ...


Mark

Outstanding









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks and nice Mark

John


----------

